
Asana co-founder Dustin Moskovitz exclusive interview - simonpure
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2020/08/26/asana-facebook-cofounder-dustin-moskovitz-slow-burn-second-act/#33e27ae37adc
======
Jtsummers
> Says Rosenstein: "We are, to my knowledge, the two people on earth who have
> thought the most about the work management problem."

Is Asana really that far ahead of everyone else or is this, as I suspect, just
a typical presumption for corporate heads? They really think they’ve thought
about this more than anyone else in the last 120+ years of focus on work
management?

~~~
ssss11
Wow. There’s alot of ego in that quote.

